
300 drones helped Lady Gaga create American flag in the night sky - stevewilhelm
http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-4194678/Intel-powered-300-drones-Super-Bowl-halftime.html
======
herbst
Website is blocked in Thailand (which i assume is not to bad considering their
average quality). Any alternative sources?

~~~
kimsk112
Try this from wired.

[https://www.wired.com/2017/02/lady-gaga-halftime-show-
drones...](https://www.wired.com/2017/02/lady-gaga-halftime-show-
drones/?mbid=social_twitter)

~~~
herbst
thanks a lot. This is pretty cool, know i want to see it :)

